
HDR UK – Useful Resources for COVID-19 Research - susheel
https://github.com/hdruk/covid-19
======
susheel
This repo lists useful resources for COVID-19 research worldwide.

Health Data Research UK is the national institute for data science and is
actively championing the use of health data to address the global COVID-19
challenge.

Such is the scale and immediacy of the challenge that we have developed a
rapid, collaborative and agile strategic response
([https://www.hdruk.ac.uk/covid-19/](https://www.hdruk.ac.uk/covid-19/)) to
deploy our national capability through three priorities:

1\. Leverage the best of the UK’s health data science capability to address
the wider impact of the COVID-19 pandemic supporting vulnerable groups who
will be hardest hit

2\. Accelerate safe access to UK-wide priority data relevant to COVID-19 for
research worldwide

3\. Co-ordinate national and connect international data science-driven
research efforts related to COVID-19

Please help us keep this list updated so other research groups worldwide can
benefit.

